# Smalltalk



## Wolfsbein (25. Mai 2003)

Hallo
ich möchte in die Smalltalkentwicklung einsteigen. Jetzt bin ich aber noch unschlüssig auf welche Entwicklungsumgebung ich setzen soll. Wer hat damit Erfahrung und kann mir was empfehlen? Wie ist es mit den Cincom Produkten? Danke.


----------



## DanMcFly (8. Juli 2003)

Hallo

Also ich arbeite jetzt seit 4 Jahren mit ObjectStudio von CinCom.

Ich weiss, dass auch IBM eine Smalltalk-Umgebung anbietet, aber kennen tu ich sie nicht.

CinCom hat übrigens noch eine 2te Umgebung, die nennt sich VisualWorks. Laut CinCom ist VisualWorks in Amerika 80% vertreten und hier in Europa beherrscht ObjectStudio die grössere Mehrheit mit 80%.

Alles in allem musst Du Dir im klaren sein, dass ein Smalltalk vom GUI-Teil her (fast) gar nix bietet. Wenn Du mal mit Delphi gearbeitet hast ... na dann prost. Aber aus Technischer hinsicht (OOP) ist Smalltalk absolut genial. In welcher anderen Umgebung ergibt: "3 + 3 * 3" = 18 ? ich kenne keine andere und ich hab schon mit viel gearbeitet.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir ein bisschen helfen. Sonst einfach fragen


----------



## Wolfsbein (8. Juli 2003)

Danke für die (späte ) Antwort. Ich habe mir mitlerweile das Paket von Cincom geholt. Das ist ja für Studenten kostenlos. Grafik brauche ich vorerst nicht und delphivorbelastet bin ich auch nicht .


----------



## DanMcFly (8. Juli 2003)

Tschuldigkeit für die späte Antwort  , aber ich bin hier halt mehr so in der Multimedia-Ecke unterwegs, weil Proggen ist mein Tagesgeschäft und mach mich nicht wirklich glücklich, 3D und Multimedia hobby und mach mächtig spass.

Hast Du Dir den jetzt ObjectStudio besorgt ?

Bei Frage kannst du mir gerne auf die Geschäfts-EMail schreiben (schick sie dir per PM)

So, noch viel spass dabei und lass mal sehen was du so machst damit ...


----------

